# newbie help



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

I am totally lost. I am versed in the use of 3D printers. I just added a cnc machine to my stable. So its built, etc, but I cannot figure how to take a design I want to make and make it on the cnc machine. Can anyone please help?
John


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I use VCarve Pro. Others use Fusion360 (free license). Design your project, then save the file with the appropriate file extension for your cnc.

Check You Tube for either of the software packages. Lots of tutorials for the Vectric Vcarve products.
Hope this helps.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

What machine and what software are you using? Lots of very knowledgeable people here. We just need more information of you are using and what you don't understand.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

There is a very steep learning curve in design. The actual projection of a part is simple compared to the design. I have a "Startup License" for Fusion 360 and it is a great program. The learning curve for using Fusion 360 is moderately steep provided you have some background in design. If you have no background in design then Fusion 360 is not intuitive and not easy to master. There are several Free CAD/CAM programs like Carbide 3d Carbide Create and the Inventables Easel. These are more elemental programs but are free and you can get your feet wet. Both Carbide Create and Easel are targeted at their respective machines the Shapeoko and XCarve. So they will output gcode but depending on what machine you have it may not run properly. The higher end pay programs by Vetric and others have post processors that tune the gcode to your particular machine. There are several open source (free) CAD/CAM applicaitons available on the internet. 

Youtube has many tutorials for applicators as well as design advise. 

So logically you need to figure out what you are going to make, watch tutorials about your particular interest, look for a suitable application to use then do tutorials on those applications. 

I will not sugar coat it it is a lot of wark to learn all of these new subjects. Just take small steps and soon you will be off and running.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of our CNC experts not long ago wrote a book for CNC beginners. He goes by Gaffboat (Oliver) and writes as Prof. Henry. Get it at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Newbies-Guid...sor+Henry+CNC&qid=1563858132&s=gateway&sr=8-1 He walks you through the process pretty well.

I also wrote a piece on making money with a CNC and attached it for your information. I taught marketing as part of my consulting 35 years of consulting.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Knowing what machine you have and what design program you are using would help a lot.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you need some kind of design (CAD) software to draw the design and then you will need a CAM program to output the gcode to cut the project. 

There are combination programs that do both CAD and CAM. 

Fusion 360 is free and is CAM/CAD so you can do it all but it does have a large learning curve.

For hobby use, I recommend Vectric software and start with Cut 2D and as your needs grow you can upgrade to VCarve or aspire for the difference in the price of the two. Of course you do have to pay for these.

You also need a control program for your CNC machine. What control program does your CXNC use?


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Hi. I have several 3d printers and I know how to make designs and print them very well. So I decided to purchase an inexpensive cnc machine for small items: keychains, etc. I have Inkscape, Corel Draw 2017, I use Tinkercad also. So I get the machine but am stuck on loading a design on it. Grblcontrol is the software that came with the cnc machine.

John


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Mike "You also need a control program for your CNC machine. What control program does your CXNC use?" what do you mean by cxnc use?

John


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P6K9BL3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this is the machine I bought

John


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

jgapril said:


> Mike "You also need a control program for your CNC machine. What control program does your CXNC use?" what do you mean by cxnc use?
> 
> John


My guess is that's a typo and should simply read 'CNC'.

Welcome to the forum btw, John! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jgapril said:


> Mike "You also need a control program for your CNC machine. What control program does your CXNC use?" what do you mean by cxnc use?
> 
> John


That is a typo should have been CNC


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you might check out this software if you are looking for free. It is a basic level design software for grbl based hobby machines machine and is free for the basic version.


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Mike, what software are you talking about?

John


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jgapril said:


> Mike, what software are you talking about?
> 
> John


I am sorry I meant to provide the link https://www.inventables.com/technologies/easel


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

jgapril said:


> Hi. I have several 3d printers and I know how to make designs and print them very well. So I decided to purchase an inexpensive cnc machine for small items: keychains, etc. I have Inkscape, Corel Draw 2017, I use Tinkercad also. So I get the machine but am stuck on loading a design on it. Grblcontrol is the software that came with the cnc machine.
> 
> John



You need CAM software to take your designs and create toolpaths, and export G-code for GRBL.


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Gerry, thx for the reply, but you are talking way over my head


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

I use Cura for 3d printing. It spits out g-code, but what do i do from there?


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

GERRY, damn this looks too good to be true, I have been playing with it for a while and just have a few simple designs to do now, and this will do them quickly

John


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

CAM software would be similar to Cura. The most popular for routers are the Vectric offerings, but there are a lot of free programs available.


----------

